# ASRock 775i65G R3.0 - mod and recap?



## trodas (May 15, 2015)

I wanted board that support AGP and the Core 2 Duo CPU's, especially the *Core 2 Extreme X6800* for AGP benching. Dunno if that was a good choice, but the first board I get for this purpose is ASRock 775i65G R3.0. It does not look like much:






http://postimg.org/image/i2e14qssf/
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/775i65G R3.0/

...but it promise support for the FSB 1066 on the fast CPUs. I ordered a Core 2 Extreme X6800 ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c93a7bad7 ), some fast rams should be moving towards me too ( http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=95400&page=2 ), so what remain is a good cooler, PSU and let's the journey begin 

At first I tried a lazy old Celeron 336 (2.8GHz) and some crapy rams (2x 512MB Mushkin enhanced 2.5-4-4-9 tested at 200MHz):



 



The board is completely stock, except that I get rid of the stickers and the "bubble gum" for the chipset cooler, replaced with AS2.

There did not seems to be a way to increase Vcore in bios and using a stock Intel cooler I hit wall at 154MHz FSB (x21) pretty soon:
http://valid.canardpc.com/lregg7

Now we can all quess, what that caused. Not enought Vcore? Celeron having a problem going over 3.2GHz? Poor cooling? Poor old FSP300-60NP PSU? Rams? (they should not be the case, as I tested them with the timings (except TRAS 9, this board did not let me set over 8) at 200MHz)

Never the less, I started measuring on the mobo what caps I can replace with quality ones. There is the table of caps and voltages on ASRock 775i65G R3.0:



Including original .ai file (Illustrator 7), if anyone want to use/print it for own moding.

Surprisingly, the board have zero caps from the bottom. And since it have only 5Vcore output caps, then I have to come up with some mod that add caps to the Vcore output, as this is IMHO not enought caps for only 3 phase Vcore regulation.

Still, people managed max FSB 352MHz: http://ww.w.hwbot.org/submission/2430766_ludek_reference_clock_775i65g_352.44_mhz
...max memory clock 250MHz: http://ww.w.hwbot.org/submission/2327744_chris_666_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_249_mhz
...and max CPU clock od 4.2GHz:  http://ww.w.hwbot.org/submission/2339937_darkzeus_cpu_frequency_pentium_4_641_4220.4_mhz

...so I have something to look forward to


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2015)

Sweet. Makes me wish I hadn't killed(purposely overvolted to death) my 3850 AGP. I had a lot of fun with that one and another ASRock mobo(K8Upgrade-NF3 250).


----------



## trodas (May 16, 2015)

Well, was not the Radeon HD 3850 the fastest AGP card ever? Seems to me a bit waste... unless you learned about how far the voltage can be pushed, before the chip / rams die. That would serve some purpose for extreme overclockers.
And yep, playing the HD 3850 would definitively add some fun the the game 


Anyway...


So, when my Celeron 336 does not like to go higher that FSB 154, then what about my Pentium 4 650?  Can it get higher? We see.
First at all, puting a P4 in the mainboard "unlocked" the DDR400 settings (previously only 133 and 166MHz ram settings are available, now 200MHz is possible too, hoooray!).

And another thing is, that the Intel cooler is not cooling the CPU well, when come past 3.5GHz, as there are serious thermal slow-downs... 

Also the Mushkin enhanced rams cannot make it stable past 200MHz (maybe not even on 200MHz, as they need the TRAS 9, while maximum setting is 8 on this board), so I replaced them with 2x1G sticks OCZP4001G that I have tested they run well at  2.5-3-3-7 1T to 232MHz with mere 2.64V 





Sadly it turns out, that any overclocking with this "cooler" is just a wishfull thinking, so solution is simple - get better cooling, mod the mainboard caps for quality ones, add caps, use good PSU - and possibly also use less TDP demanding CPU (P4 650 have 84W TDP, Core 2 Extreme X6800 have 75W TDP).

Also I realized, that the nVidia FX 5600XT card, witch I like and moded pretty much well ( http://s18.postimg.org/g28j6c70p/Ge_Force_FX5600_XT_cooling_Accelero_Mono_Plus_5.jpg ) cannot give over 60Hz output in 1280x1024 using DVI. Crappy lame HW limits. I learn that nVidia used crappy TMDS encoders in the whole FX 5xxx line, so basically it cannot send quality digital signal of need clocks for 75Hz... damn!

(hence crappy R9100 can do 75Hz over DVI, but FX 5900 Ultra cannot)

Solution - get Radeon 9600XT and recap it, mod it 

...

I have to report a little progress:
- get serious PSU - done. eVGA Supernova G2 850W might be a "bit" overkill, but it does the job done:




- get serious cooling - done. Noctua NH-C12P SE14 will get the job done and keep even highly TDP demanding CPU's in reasonable temps:




Also I have progress on the bios thing - using AMIBCP v3.51 ( http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/61062-ASRock-775i65G-R3-0-bios-unlock ) I opened the bios and - sadly - there is no hidden options:



Damn.

Nevermind - how far it will overclock now, witch good cooler?  Even 218x17 (3703MHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/hrmiv0 ) does not seems to be a slightest problem.

Surprisingly (there are plenty of much faster CPUs, so WTF?) I even set a SuperPi 32M record for the mobo:
http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/775i65g/
( http://hwbot.org/submission/2858182_trodas_superpi___32m_pentium_4_650_31min_52sec_609ms )

...witch is hardly any record, but currently it is 


So till the rams and X6800 Extreme CPU come, I could play a bit to see, how far the poor P4 650 can be pushed w/o increasing the voltage.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2015)

This makes me nostalgic for my ASRock Conroe 865PE i got rid of last year. It was pretty fun to mess around with.

 Incidentally, if you had been lucky enough
to find one of those you would be having much better luck right now. It also was AGP, Core 2, and ddr1.


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2015)

Oh Asrock you crazy people. They've done some glorious boards.


----------



## MrGenius (May 16, 2015)

trodas said:


> Well, was not the Radeon HD 3850 the fastest AGP card ever? Seems to me a bit waste... unless you learned about how far the voltage can be pushed, before the chip / rams die. That would serve some purpose for extreme overclockers.
> And yep, playing the HD 3850 would definitively add some fun the the game .


 _Supposedly_ it was the fastest AGP. But I doubt mine was. It needed help. More than I could justify giving it, as in upgrading the cooling. But I overclocked it as far as it would go anyway(840/875). And ran it for about a year. Then I stopped messing around with AGP and bought a 6950. But I wanted to see how high the 3850 core would go, so I volt modded(penciled) it, rather zealously, and toyed around with it for a few hours. Turns out adding voltage to the core did nothing, still couldn't get it to go past 840. It was like +.7V or some ridiculous amount IIRC. Anyway, the next day, even after erasing it back to normal, it black screened on me within 30 minutes of turning it on. It was a learning experience though for sure, I had fun. 

I had this POS here.


----------



## Countryside (May 16, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> This makes me nostalgic for my ASRock Conroe 865PE i got rid of last year. It was pretty fun to mess around with.
> 
> Incidentally, if you had been lucky enough
> to find one of those you would be having much better luck right now. It also was AGP, Core 2, and ddr1.



This makes me nostalgic for my ASRock K8Upgrade-VM800 i got rid of a long time ago. Ohh what times 

Respect Op for keeping Old School alive


----------



## trodas (May 17, 2015)

*rtwjunkie* - sorry to hear that you ditched such interesting board  Might be fun to give it a try...  And as for getting a board that is Socket 775 (suporting Core 2) + AGP + DDR1, well, I'm not that intresed. I would like to get a DD2 support, because that could let me get higher ram frequency = more power 


*Frick* - sure they did. Witch is why I want to play with them a bit... to see, how far they can be pushed 


*MrGenius* - interesting story on pencilmod gone wrong. Dunno why, but +0.7V did not seems that much, BTW. That is not villingly overclocking it to death, as I understand at at first. Hard wall at 840MHz is rare, but not that uncommon. World record in Aquamark is made with 1175MHz on the core, LN2 of course, tough: http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_3850_agp/


*Countryside* - thanks! I try my best!





A serious setback happend - rams aren't performing how they should 

Since the target CPU is Core 2 Extreme X6800, I need fast DDR1 rams. For P4 a 200MHz is fine (800/4 = 200), but for 1066MHz CPU is need 266MHz rams to have FSB:rams into 1:1 for the maximum speed. Therefore I started searching for rams, that can do 266MHz. A user from germany showed that his Qimonda rams, using CE-5 chips can run at 265MHz getting 2.7V (Abit IC7-Max3 with intel 875 chipset):





So he sold me these and when i used the very same ram sticks (see S/N) in ASRock 775i65G with intel 865G chipset at 2.75V, I get them fail at mere 216MHz, using the very same settings:





...

Sure anyone can claim, that it was because my CPU cannot handle that overclock, right? Well... wrong. Even there is no Vcore increase, my CPU can handle 228MHz FSB ( http://valid.canardpc.com/hl1nhr ) somewhat stable for CPU-Z and benchable it can handle 220MHz:





So to put it short, *Qimonda rams fail at 216MHz, OCZ rams working at 220MHz*. Hardly this could be because of the CPU ... or can it? Who can explain me, what just happend? Same mobo, same CPU, same settings... yet so dramatically different results?!

What can be wrong? Could the ASRock somewhat address the rams SO bad, that they now fail at 216MHz,  when they worked on Abit at 265MHz?!

...and no... I cannot use these OCZ rams for 266MHz, as they have top frequency about 231/232MHz with reasonable timings


----------



## trodas (May 22, 2015)

*Aaaargh!*
To add insult to injury, when Core2Duo CPU is inserted (yes, mine Core 2 Extreme X6800 made it to me from China), the mainboard completely block ALL ram clock changes, FORCING the 3:2 divider as FSB:ram locked divider...!

Therefore now I do not need rams that are good in overclocking (or at least on certain HW). Now I need could get a little boost only by getting 200MHz rams (PC3200) that can do 2-2-2-5 at 2.7V (that exclude rams with BH-5, BH-6 chips).

My ram is running at 190MHz now. Only. 286FSB. If by pimping the mobo with good caps I could hope to get 300MHz FSB, then I get 200MHz on the rams...

default X6800: http://valid.canardpc.com/d6wa6r - 2.93GHz
stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/rjg1fw - 3.14GHz
benchable: http://valid.canardpc.com/i68sc4 - 3.25GHz
max OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/557qcn - 3.29GHz

So a 2-2-2-5 chips are the only way to slightly improve the performance... and that it is. I run my OCZ at 2-3-2-5 now, even tightening few of the advanced timings to get more out of them. Still that feels like being cheated - I expected the possibility of FSB:ram as 1:1, so a 266MHz rams should fly there...

On the other hand, a R 9600XT made it too, and it is a beautifull little card:




And even she is full od bad caps (small are G-Luxons and big ones are Licons), she already score some interesting scores:
http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_9600_xt/


So I think I will like it a lot


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2015)

I have the R2.0 with a Pentium E5800 (3.2Ghz 800Mhz FSB) and 2GB OCZ Platinum EL 3200 2-3-2-5. I re-capped mine (it came out 10 years ago or so I think) and I'm able to OC the E5800 to 3.52Ghz (220x16). I could loose the timings and get a little bit more but whatever. The 1066FSB 3:2 RAM multiplier also affects its big brother, the Conroe865PE (which I also have ). There is a 5:4 modded bios for the Conroe865PE but none for the 775i65G as far as I know.


A quad core is too much for the 3 phases this board has. I tried with a Q6700 and the VRMs ran extremely hot and I didn't manage to overclock it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2015)

@TRWOV that modded RAM divider is why I had told him that he'd have had less headache with the the Conroe865PE.


----------



## trodas (Jun 7, 2015)

*TRWOV* - 





> I re-capped mine (it came out 10 years ago or so I think) and I'm able to OC the E5800 to 3.52Ghz (220x16).



Congratulations! That is what I aim to do so  However I would like higher FSB, if possible. ATM it seems that 284MHz is stable, sadly the 3:2 divider would give me 200MHz rams only at 300MHz FSB, witch is probably not what I can manage, even after recap. Dunno. FIngers crossed! 



> There is a 5:4 modded bios for the Conroe865PE but none for the 775i65G as far as I know.



Where it is, where can I get it and who made it? Maybe something similar can be done to the 775i65G? Any increase of ram frequency would give more speed, that it for sure...! (1:1 will be best, but... probably not possible to reach)



> quad core is too much for the 3 phases this board has. I tried with a Q6700 and the VRMs ran extremely hot and I didn't manage to overclock it



Possible. the phases run VERY hot for me, when I used old crappy PSU, just for testing purposes. With an eVGA 850W Supernova G2 PSU (an PSU with lowest ripple, so ideal for OC) the phases run quite cool. Not even warm now  What caps you used for the input / output Vcore regulator? Yes, quad core might be too much... so that is no my goal.



*rtwjunkie* - 





> that modded RAM divider is why I had told him that he'd have had less headache with the the Conroe865PE



Yep, but I was not able to get the Conrie865PE board. From these AGP ASRock board I could buy only this one... Recently I saw on "czech ebay" aukro.cz site an similar ASRock bouard - 775dual-VSTA:
http://aukro.cz/775-znackova-asrock-775dual-vsta-umi-c2d-agp-pcie-i5069495557.html

...witch can do PCIE and DDR2 rams and have 4 phases CPU Vcore. Might be interesting to rework too, but the modified RAM divider could be great to have on the 775i65G. The bioses should be fairly similar (when the chipset is), so... any info will be greatly wellcome!


...


*My idea of replacement caps for the ASRock 775i65G R3.0 mainboard*:
-------------------
4x Chemi-con KZG 1000uF 16V d8 -> 5x Nichicon RNU 330uF 16V (RNU1C331MDN1) (+ one empty near the PSU connector)
5x Samxon GE 1500uF 6.3V d8 -> Nichicon LG 2200uF 2.5V (PLG0E222MDO1TD)
1x Panasonic FL 680uF 4V d8 -> Nichicon LG 2200uF 2.5V (PLG0E222MDO1TD)
19x OST 1000uF 6.3V d8 -> 5x Nichicon LG 2200uF 2.5V (PLG0E222MDO1TD)
  -> 11x Nichicon R5 560uF 4V (RR50G561MDN1)
  -> 3x Nichicon R5 470uF 6.3V (RR50J471MDN1KX)
11x OST 100uF 16V d6.3 -> 8x Nichicon S8 1200uF 2.5V (RS80E122MDN1) (one empty)
  -> 4x Nichicon S8 560uF 6.3V (RS80J561MDNASQJT)
+ 11x ceramic caps on all Vcore caps + sound cap: ceramic 22uF 6.3V 1206 (JMK316AB7226MLHT)
+ 2-4x taltalpolymer caps on Vcore bottom near CPU: 470uF 2.5V  (2R5TPF470M6L) - _if I can fit them there somehow..._


----------



## trodas (Jul 25, 2015)

Since Mouser did not have even stocked the best 2200uF 2.5V Nichicon polymers for Vcore output as well, as 330uF 16V Nichicon polymers for Vcore input (470uF polymers have lower ripple, so... no) - yes, these PLG0E222MDO1TD, RNU1C331MDN1 - then I cannot continue with the mod, unless I get the need caps. Waiting time is currently at 15 weeks... So I contacted Nichicon directly there: http://www.nichicon.co.jp/english/contact/index.html

And if anyone like my mods and would like to see, how this continue (how more overclock I gain with good caps, etc.), then it might be a good time to drop them a line or two, that could potentionaly make them agree to supply me with the much need caps. I write this, out of sheer desperation with the neverending waitings for few (but much need!) components:




> Hello, Nichicon support.
> 
> I made plenty of repairs and upgrades of old computer hardware for fun or better overclocking/bench results using Nichicon capacitors. Such as these threads:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gigabite-fx5600xt-with-evercons.23113/#post-3043797
> ...



A little sponsoring could not hurt and things could finally MOVE ON. But... it depends on what other people do, so... are you tired of waiting? There is the chance to kill the wait.


----------



## Illutorium (Feb 20, 2018)

Photo pic of Motherboard after replacment?
Because I will be recap this motherboard too when of 6,3V/1000uF I will be replace with: "RL80J102MDN1KX" (Low ESR)


----------

